# An English girl in the USA!



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi to all!

Just joined Knitting Paradise and i hope to find inspiration, ideas and some awesome people to learn from (all knitters are awesome ... right?)

Moved from England to not so sunny Michigan almost 8 years ago and know absolutely zero knitters in these parts so i'm pretty happy i found myself here.

Mum taught me to knit when i was 8, now i'm 41 but only recently picked up the needles after a 20 year hiatus ...

Anyway, short story long ... glad to be here!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wiltshire. If you need anything just ask.
Pam


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wiltshire. If you need anything just ask.
Pam


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome from the bottom of the world.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Welcome from Dorset, you have found the right "club" :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome from Strathpine, Queensland. My son returns to Beloit on Wednesday, he'll notice the difference I the weather. You will learn a lot on KP.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello and welcome to KP from Oklahoma, USA. You will find friends, mintors, inspiration, and lots or patterns here. I might want to join Ravelry, also. It is free to join and gives you access to more patterns (free and paid). I hope you enjoy KP as much as I am.

GrandmaNona


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome from Suffolk. Enjoy the forum it's great Linda


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome from Scotland.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome from the Garden of England. You have picked the site with the friendliest and most helpful members.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome to KP.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

welcome from cold canada. I come here every morning for the warmth.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi, from NY.


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Scotland.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome from Michigan. We feel blessed when the sun shines. Hopefully the cold weather will leave. Where are you located? You will get all the help here.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Wellcome from South Wales UK,


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome, bellestarr, from West Springfield, Massachusetts. You'll find lots of friends here at KP!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello from another Michigander. You will love it here!

Outside it is frigid and bleak. It's hard to believe in a few months we'll be complaining about the heat. I LOVE that the seasons are so extreme here in Michigan.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome from Birmingham UK.

Jenny x


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Well you have come to the right place for all that! Check out the pictures section for inspiration, someone may see where you are from and get in touch with you, and there is always help 24/7 whenever you need it. Welcome from Tennessee, by the way!


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome from snowy and very cold Michigan.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Welcome from Scotland


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi & welcome to the forums. Happy to have you with us.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## uk betty (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome from freezing South Carolina. After 56 years here I think I am finally getting used to things. Pretty good place to live after all, and you will find lots of help from friendly knitters at this site.


----------



## uk betty (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome from freezing South Carolina. After 56 years here I think I am finally getting used to things. Pretty good place to live after all, and you will find lots of help from friendly knitters at this site.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome from Illinois.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome from another Michigander!!! You will find many other folks here to help and encourage you here!!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, and a warm welcome from Northern Virginia.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from NYC... :lol:


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

justinjared said:


> welcome from cold canada. I come here every morning for the warmth.


I second that.


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for such a warm welcome!

(for those in the area)
We're currently located in Pontiac Michigan which does get quite a bad rap and to be fair there are some really rundown parts, but we're fortunate to be in a nice neighborhood ... and yeah extreme seasons are crazy here!!

It's so bitterly cold right now and we are real close to Canada so when i see it's "only" -8 with wind chill ... yeah, good time to be knitting something warm


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome from WI

We are happy you found us, a lot of fine knitters. I know its so cold that all we want to do is stay indoors. Between your knitting needles and KP hopefully they offer some warmth. 

Happy Knitting


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to have ya here. Hi and welcome from upstate NY. Enjoy the site.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome from Michigan glad to have you with us


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome from Michigan glad to have you with us


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

welcome you can keep in touch with England on here


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome from rainy Houston


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome from the Cotswolds. Dull and windy today but very mild. DH has gone to play golf.


----------



## bbyc172 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi and welcome from a windy but sunny North Kent


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome from NE Wisconsin; it's going to warm up soon!!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome from another Michigander. I wish you lived closer and we could knit together. I don't know anyone who knits either, except my friend that I taught to knit and purl. She refuses to make anything but dish cloths, after 3 years, so she doesn't count Pontiac is such a large area that I'm thinking there must be a knitting group somewhere near you. Maybe, you could check with your library or church. Good luck!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

You have picked the site with the friendliest and most helpful members. Welcome from NYC.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome from Western Pa.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome from Georgia. Glad you found us!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from sunny ( usually ) Florida.


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome, from another Brit.


----------



## knitandshoot (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome! I came here from North Wales, My Dad taught me to knit when I was 7! Have found some knitters to chat with, none of them from the UK though. I live near to Toledo, where in Michigan are you?


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Greetings from Central Jersey!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Canada (just across the border with Michigan)! There are some knitting groups in Michigan and yarn festivals too...


----------



## marianestronick (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome from an expat originally from Ramsgate, Kent now in Los Angeles. This is a great site with nice people.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome from New Hampshire!


----------



## nhnona (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome from New Hampshire!! This is an absolutely terrific place with absolutely wonderful people!!


----------



## kele (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Toronto, Canada


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome from PA.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hullo and welcome from NW Kent. Hopefully you won't feel an isolated knitter any longer.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from sunny and cold far northern Florida!

Hazel


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

I too am an ex Brit, have lived here many years, but have never lost my thoughts and feeling for England. Still drink Typhoo tea, and English choc when I can get it. Find out if you have a British shop near you, they are full of all the familiar things. It may take a while for you to settle down - I was "homesick" for 2 years, but this is my home now, and my family is here. Enjoy all the new experiences which will come your way. Blessings and Good Luck. Winifred.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome from So. Calif. :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pa. Glad to have you with us. you will get a lot of help and tips here


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Big welcome from Seattle!


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Welcome from Virginia!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Welcome from a very chilly Maidstone in Kent You will love this site so many helpful people from all around the world and so many interesting ideas and pictures There is lots of inspiration here !


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Greetings from Australia


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Newcastle Australia.


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

Welcome from British Columbia,


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi from Bolton, Ontario.


----------



## Patchoulirose (Mar 25, 2014)

Howdy and welcome from Wyoming USA!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina! Not so sunny either! I found some knitting friends through the library. If they don't have a group, suggest they form one and promote it. Our library just posted posters at the library with a time and day that they would meet.


----------



## mstaz308 (Sep 17, 2014)

Where are you in Michigan? I live near Toledo ohio and we have a wonderful yarn shop in Perrysburg ohio. Tuesday nights are insanknitty we get quite a few people. Www.yarncravin.com


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

Pollard said:


> I too am an ex Brit, have lived here many years, but have never lost my thoughts and feeling for England. Still drink Typhoo tea, and English choc when I can get it. Find out if you have a British shop near you, they are full of all the familiar things. It may take a while for you to settle down - I was "homesick" for 2 years, but this is my home now, and my family is here. Enjoy all the new experiences which will come your way. Blessings and Good Luck. Winifred.


Yes! i still drink my tetley tea and have found quite a few places around with british sections for food and other good stuff ... thanks for the kind words xx


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello from north east of England, You will love this site x gets quite addictive but in a good way x


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Oregon.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

bellestarr said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> Just joined Knitting Paradise and i hope to find inspiration, ideas and some awesome people to learn from (all knitters are awesome ... right?)
> 
> ...


Welcome from a Michigan knitter. There are a few of us knitters here.😊 After all, what else can you do in this land of cold, changeable weather? Lol You will love KP😊


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Are the boys yours in your Avatar? I'm the one who left Englandand went to the States...also with 4 young children.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome from South Florida!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Glad you found us. Welcome from California.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome form the NW


----------

